# Public Restroom



## Castarmax (Jun 20, 2012)

So I go into Hardees and head straight to the restroom. The restroom is large with 2 partitions and a urinal directly across and slightly to the right of the entrance door. I realized the problem as I turn around zipping my pants when someone walked into the restroom and I could see one entire side of the restaurant all the way through into the street. I've look in the code book but can only find references to urinal partitions not views into the restroom. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is going to be more of a building code issue rather than a plumbing code. A quick call to the building inspector in your area will get an answer.


----------



## Castarmax (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I did indeed miss that. Done. 



plbgbiz said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah well at least they can't see you snappin one off!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here it is part of our building code.. The urinals and stalls can not be visible from the outside of the public washroom....

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Here it is part of our building code.. The urinals and stalls can not be visible from the outside of the public washroom....
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 Not where I visited the fairly new Moose club in south of Twin cities, which had been rebuilt after the fire. If anyone walk by the opened door, both urinal are in plain view. Solution? They hang a shower curtian to block the view.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

any one considering that the building could be grand fathered and not apply to current codes and standards


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Not where I visited the fairly new Moose club in south of Twin cities, which had been rebuilt after the fire. If anyone walk by the opened door, both urinal are in plain view. Solution? They hang a shower curtian to block the view.



Good thing for the curtain.....cuz I know I would be the first one to point and laugh....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Good thing for the curtain.....cuz I know I would be the first one to point and laugh....


 You would as all ladies have to walk by the door to go to ladies room.. lol


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> You would as all ladies have to walk by the door to go to ladies room.. lol



Well here's how I "see" it....pun intended....

If women can be doing things with those man parts, and then act all freaked out by accidentally seeing one in public....I would laugh at them too.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Well here's how I "see" it....pun intended....
> 
> If women can be doing things with those man parts, and then act all freaked out by accidentally seeing one in public....I would laugh at them too.



Somethings shouldn't be seen in public, accidentally or otherwise. Not to mention, those unscrupulous types that look for a reason to flash.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Somethings shouldn't be seen in public, accidentally or otherwise. Not to mention, those unscrupulous types that look for a reason to flash.



So if you accidentally saw a boob, would you need therapy?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> So if you accidentally saw a boob, would you need therapy?


 









Depends onto what the boobs were attached.......


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Depends onto what the boobs were attached.......



Roseanne Barr....:whistling2:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

pinkplumber said:


> roseanne barr....:whistling2:


yes !


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> So if you accidentally saw a boob, would you need therapy?


Maybe... One sweater cow, or one pair?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Not where I visited the fairly new Moose club in south of Twin cities, which had been rebuilt after the fire. If anyone walk by the opened door, both urinal are in plain view. Solution? They hang a shower curtian to block the view.


You guys still have those urinals where everybody stands around the same urinal and pisses in it ?

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You guys still have those urinals where body stands around the same urinal and pisses in it ?
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Those really suck when you have a guy next to you doing the old "shake it dry "


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Those really suck when you have a guy next to you doing the old "shake it dry "


yeah it's better to smack it on the side of the urinal:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

First time I seen those party pissers was when I went to bar in michagan

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Adamche said:


> yeah it's better to smack it on the side of the urinal:thumbup:


I just tap it dry on my shoe :thumbup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Roseanne Barr....:whistling2:






Adamche said:


> yeah it's better to smack it on the side of the urinal:thumbup:


LMAOO. Cracked me up with that one. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> First time I seen those party pissers was when I went to bar in michagan
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


Ralph Wilson Stadium in Buffalo is where I lost MY trough-urinal virginity... :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Ralph Wilson Stadium in Buffalo is where I lost MY trough-urinal virginity... :laughing:


At first I though it was for some kind of pissing contest

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> So if you accidentally saw a boob, would you need therapy?


No and that's nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Not where I visited the fairly new Moose club in south of Twin cities, which had been rebuilt after the fire. If anyone walk by the opened door, both urinal are in plain view. Solution? They hang a shower curtian to block the view.


Isn't a Moose Club, as a member-based organization, more of a private thing. Therefore not subject to the same "public restroom" regulations. I'm not stating as fact, just asking.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> So if you accidentally saw a boob, would you need therapy?


I see boobs all day long. They're my co-workers.:whistling2: And they work with one of the biggest asses on the planet...me! I guess we've got a great work environment because it's boobs & ass all day long!:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mccmech said:


> Isn't a Moose Club, as a member-based organization, more of a private thing. Therefore not subject to the same "public restroom" regulations. I'm not stating as fact, just asking.


 The building itself whether for private or public use is still subject to plumbing and building codes.. also, when they are open to public for fish fry or other events... its a 'public' building with restricted liqour buying rulings.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mccmech said:


> I see boobs all day long. They're my co-workers.:whistling2: And they work with one of the biggest asses on the planet...me! I guess we've got a great work environment because it's boobs & ass all day long!:thumbup:


 Where do I apply???


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> So if you accidentally saw a boob, would you need therapy?



I have to quote Ron White on this one

"Some friends of mine asked me if I wanted to go to a strip club, and I didn't..._want_ to go. But I ended up going, 'cause—back me up on this, fellas—once you've seen one woman naked, you...pretty much wanna see the rest of 'em naked. It can be an old biker chick, you know they're gonna hang down to here. "Wanna see my titties!?" "Yeah, I do!" _[cringes]_ "All right, that's enough, roll 'em back up, sweetheart!" _[imitates her rolling her breasts back up and sealing them in place.]_ The things that make you go _[shudders]_"


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Where do I apply???


hey me to


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Castarmax said:


> So I go into Hardees and head straight to the restroom. The restroom is large with 2 partitions and a urinal directly across and slightly to the right of the entrance door. I realized the problem as I turn around zipping my pants when someone walked into the restroom and I could see one entire side of the restaurant all the way through into the street. I've look in the code book but can only find references to urinal partitions not views into the restroom. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


This is not your problem.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Castarmax said:


> So I go into Hardees and head straight to the restroom. The restroom is large with 2 partitions and a urinal directly across and slightly to the right of the entrance door. *I realized the problem as I* *turn around zipping my pants* when someone walked into the restroom and *I could see one entire side of the* *restaurant all the way through into the street.* I've look in the code book but can only find references to urinal partitions not views into the restroom. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


 






Were people laughing?........:laughing:


----------

